# For Sale JDS Multi-router



## megabang

I have a used Multi-router for sale. About a year ago I purchased a brand new one and have been using it a lot. Recently I purchased this one from an older gentleman who had it in his hobby shop but never used it. I'm not using it and need the money and space. It works really well though looks to be 5+ years old. It has a Porter Cable 690 base attached which I can remove if you don't need. I'm asking $2100 plus shipping.


----------



## AandCstyle

Sure do wish I had a couple spare sheckels!


----------



## MKG

Is this still for sale?


----------



## Keenerco

Is this still for sale? I am interested. Thanks


----------



## PaulAndrews

Hi,

Is this unit still for sale? If so, I'd like to discuss shipping to Maine.

Thanks,

Paul


----------

